# is it possible to break baby's bones in the womb?



## Marie Alana

I only ask this because last night, I lifted my leg up to take my sock off and heard a snap (where baby's arm was sticking out), felt a little pain for like a second and today I'm in no pain so I'm assuming it wasn't my body part that I heard snap. Baby has been moving around but only booting or punching my right side, not the left side where I heard the snap. I'm paranoid I've broken baby's arm. :wacko:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

i've had this happen up towards my ribs with my LO's arms and legs...and I have no idea!! I sure hope not!!


----------



## lea28

Ah hun I can understand why you're concerned but I would have thought all the fluid would protect your LO from anything like happening x


----------



## Marie Alana

I thought so too but her/his arm was sticking out at the time and then it wasn't after I heard the snap. It was quite loud. Like when you step on a branch and it breaks under your foot. I'm in no pain, which is what I would of expected and that's what's worrying me.


----------



## maybebaby3

i think the baby is wel cushioned in there but if u r worried speak 2 mw. but i am sure that it wasnt a broken bone. babies are more hardy than we give them credit 4!


----------



## Hett

I hear loud clicks when baby moves quite often hun (mine don't hurt though). Midwife didn't seem concerned when I mentioned it to her. Also we aren't entirely sure it is actually baby making those sounds or whether it is a air pocket or bubble popping as baby moves because baby is in a sac of water so I wouldn't have thought we would be able to hear the loud clicks from outside the water (imagine if someone clicked their fingers underwater, you wouldn't be able to hear it outside the water). I'm no expert or doctor, but just wanted to try and reassure you that I hear clicks alot! And I think there has been a thread recently about the clicking noise xxxxx


----------



## Marie Alana

I think I'll give bubs a chance to move about a bit before I contact the MW. Bubs moved about this morning but like I said, only on my right side and everything's been quiet since this morning (which isn't unusual as LO was really active yesterday and has lazy days).


----------



## Marie Alana

Hett said:


> I hear loud clicks when baby moves quite often hun (mine don't hurt though). Midwife didn't seem concerned when I mentioned it to her. Also we aren't entirely sure it is actually baby making those sounds or whether it is a air pocket or bubble popping as baby moves because baby is in a sac of water so I wouldn't have thought we would be able to hear the loud clicks from outside the water (imagine if someone clicked their fingers underwater, you wouldn't be able to hear it outside the water). I'm no expert or doctor, but just wanted to try and reassure you that I hear clicks alot! And I think there has been a thread recently about the clicking noise xxxxx

Oh I know about the clicking noises - I get that haha. This was different - it was a snap. 
I'm hoping it was my hip as I'm nearly 30 and getting old :D


----------



## holywoodmum

30's not old!!
I think bubs is probably fine - in a bubble of water it would be hard to bend something to break it if you know what I mean! Also the bones haven't taken on their rigidity yet, and are still very flexible (relatively speaking!)


----------



## sandrass

Wow that's a scary thought!:nope:

I wouldn't worry about it too much...I mean if it was that easy to break the babies bones in there wouldn't we be constantly hearing stories of babies being born with broken bones?

If your worried call your midwife, but I am sure the baby is fine! :hugs:


----------



## nada87

the only time i've heard of babies bones breaking during pg was when the baby had a genetic disorder called OI (i don't know how to spell the condition) i think its osteogensis imperfectia. but thats really rare. i would call the dr/mw if your worried.


----------



## Natasha2605

I wouldn't like to think so, they're swimming in fluid hehe. Not a nice thought though xx


----------



## Shellyvet2007

Babies bones are still pretty soft, so I wouldn't think it would be that easy. I am sure baby is fine :)


----------



## JASMAK

Baby's bones are VERY flexible. When my daughter was two years old she fell off of a balcony and broke her arm. The doctors were amazed it was an actual fracture, and not something they call a greenwhich fracture, where is more bends than breaks, because children's (and baby's) bones are so flexible. So, I am sure the bones can break...if you fell from a building perhaps, or were in a horrific car crash maybe...but, I really doubt from reaching down. If they were that fragile, we would all be in plastic wrap. :) So, I wouldn't worry. :hugs:


----------



## Babydance

I got this when i was pregnant doing the same thing i think!! I was convinced id broken her! She came out just fine the noise came from my rib area xxxx


----------



## Marie Alana

Thanks gals! It's probably me being paraniod. I'm so clumsy though, I'm surprised I'm still in one piece myself haha. I'm hoping it was just an air bubble cracking or something. xx


----------



## chief's wife

it could be your own bones, at times bones may snap with a sound and you will not feel anything until about a week.lots of hugs


----------



## Marie Alana

I hope it was my bone that I heard, though I don't want the pain with it if it was lol


----------

